# When will it end?!!



## Alaska7133

It might be awhile. Mine generally are 2 before they stop being so destructive. I'm sorry you are going through this. Crating isn't all bad when you can't be right there.


----------



## ArchersMom

I guess I feel bad about crating her when I'm home and Archers out. Like it's not fair to her. But she's so destructive!


----------



## Alaska7133

Yes their sad little faces were designed to make us feel sorry for them. Ok let's call it pathetic. They know how to manipulate us for sure. Don't buy into it. Crating is for their safety also. I used it to help with counter surfing, not just destruction avoidance.


----------



## solinvictus

"I guess I feel bad about crating her when I'm home and Archers out. Like it's not fair to her. But she's so destructive!"

It is fair to her to crate her.

Archer is making appropriate choices when left out unsupervised. He gets the freedom.

Lottie is not making appropriate choices when left out unsupervised. She isn't ready to be left out unsupervised. 


Each dog is an individual and in a different level at what they can do. Your structure and routines should be individualized to each dog.


IMO, you feeling guilty and giving Lottie to much freedom is causing you to become frustrated at her when it is your decision as an adult. This becomes a circle where you give Lottie to much freedom she makes inappropriate choices and you get frustrated with her. Instead of giving her opportunities to succeed you are helping her to fail. 

I think what happens is that our pups make some great choices and then we think we are past the puppy stage and then give them to much freedom. Many also slack off a little with the actual training during this time since they are doing so well. Then boom they show us they really are just puppy brains in big dog bodies.

It really takes until they are over two years old for most pup to *consistently* make good choices.


----------



## Alaska7133

To reinforce that you are in charge, since she's pushing the boundary now, I would institute the NILF policy. Make sure she always sits before entering a doorway. You get to go through first, then call her through. If she gets up, have her sit again. Make sure to take as long as you need to get what you want. Establish that she has to do what you say. This will help her understand that she can't do whatever she wants all the time.


----------



## goldlover68

Assuming this is a puppy, we always allowed our pups some free time out of the crate but connected to us with her leash. She quickly learned to follow us around, which helps with later training. She also learned how fun we were to be with. Now all three of our Goldens shadow us around the house.....


----------



## ArchersMom

She's very sneaky when she gets in trouble. And she's fine 90% of the time being free until she's not. I'm home all day but I'm painting in our bedroom and bathroom so when I'm actively doing that I crate her. But I don't do it every time I run to the bathroom or change my clothes. She's just very different than Archer, in a bad way.


----------



## davew

Mine are 7 and 5 years now.. and still get up to mischief regularly..

Goldens never grow up


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Brisby used to always look for something to shred or something she knew she shouldn't have when she wasn't tired, wanted to play and wanted my attention when she was younger. She sometimes still does this, when I'm trying to do something and she wants my attention. 

I found that tiring her out solved this behavior. Brisby is very high energy so it often would take a 4 mile, 2 hour hike to accomplish this. 

How much exercise is Lottie getting? Perhaps trying to really tire her out would help.


----------



## mylissyk

All good comments, and also at 10 months she's hit the bratty teenage stage so you need to supervise and crate more, they just get in more trouble at this age! She will get better, when she's 2 you will look back and wonder what happened to the mischievious puppy and when did your girl turned into a well behaved dog.


----------



## boomers_dawn

I have been in your shoes. I called it "puppy fatigue". Our dog skool teacher told me to put ourselves on a schedule - for MY SANITY - one hour in one hour out when I'm home... even if they were in during your work day. Do it for YOU .. and both of you.

So you supervise and play and interact and potty for an hour, then Lottie gets a rest and timeout and YOU get a rest and timeout from the constant supervision. You can do some laundry, take a shower, all those things you can't do when supervising 100% or can do without something getting destroyed. 

I understand the guilt, but agree with solinvictus post, plus it's not forever. When Gladys was a puppy I thought she would kill me, she was in the trash, countersurfing, shredding toilet paper, pulling the carpet strings, chewed the leg of the chair my grandmother made. But she did outgrow all that. The schedule was good for both of us. Plus dog skool teacher explained it like babies get cranky and pitch fits when they're tired so they need a schedule and crib time.

Don't forget to potty each in and out of the crate.


----------



## SeanBH

I have had 4 Goldens, and it has virtually been 2 years almost to the date that they grow out of the chewing, digging, and such. Fortunately, we started with a "good one", Ginger, and she did a wonderful job of teaching the siblings the right things. Of course, she was a hellion in her first two years- she dug up an entire drip system in our planters, and there wasn't a single potted plant or pot she didn't go after. But I can tell you from experience, that it's a short term issue, and you will wind up with a great dog!


----------



## Jinxter

I agree with Yaichi's Mom. I know it might be hard if you are super busy but tiring her out as much as you can will help. Maybe walking her twice a day? Or get her a good chew toy?


----------



## Test-ok

She needs a job, she has energy to burn...and the chewing on different things will be memories some day...good memories.


----------



## goldlover68

ArchersMom said:


> Lottie is driving my crazy again! She's constantly looking for trouble. I can't even change my clothes without coming downstairs to find my favorite flip flops have been eaten! She over 10 months old and I'm starting to feel like she should just live in a crate. Even when I'm home I'm usually busy doing something and can't watch her 100% of the time. I would have thought we'd be through all the mischief. And she had a walk 4 hours ago.


Sounds normal to me....I guess I would ask as a kid how old were you before you stopped driving your parents crazy? For many of us it was maybe at 17-18 or some even 25.....now convert that to doggie age...:doh:


----------

